# HILFE Mein Teich verliert Wasser was nun!



## fischpapa (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo, 
heiße Christian,
habe mittlerweile  meinen Teich fast fertig !Hochteich mit einer höhe von 40 cm und integrierter Sichtscheibe. Nachdem ich gestern den Teich befüllt habe ,bis zur Scheibe in höhe von 5 cm ,war schon spät wollte heute weiter machen musste ich mit entsetzen feststellen das das Wasser wieder abgesunken war! 
Was soll ich nur machen wie kann ich feststellen wo die undichtigkeit zu suchen ist? Die Scheibe ist mit Innotec an der Mauer verklebt und dann wurde die Folie ebenfalls mit Innotec an der Scheibe verklebt! Kann es sein das Dort noch irgendwo eine undichte stelle ist? Bitte helft mir weiss nicht mehr weiter Foto 
Es wäre nett wenn ich eure Hilfe bekommen kann möchte das projekt endlich mal seit 2 Monaten beendet wissen!:beeten 
mfg


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: HILFE Mein Teich verliert Wasser was nun!*

Keine Panik, das bekommste wieder dicht ! 

Füll wasser nach, wenn es windstill ist und töpfel Dosenmilch rein. wenn du glück hast kannst Du dann feststellen wo das Leck ist. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: HILFE Mein Teich verliert Wasser was nun!*

alternativ zur Dosenmilch geht auch Lebensmittelfarbe


----------



## fischpapa (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: HILFE Mein Teich verliert Wasser was nun!*

Hallo, 
ist die Dosenmilch auch unschädlich für meine Fische habe ein Koi und 12 Goldis drin!?  Oder muss man die rausfangen habe dafür leider keine möglichkeit! 
mfg Christian


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: HILFE Mein Teich verliert Wasser was nun!*

Hallo Christian, 

ist unschädlich (Du  füllst aber bitte nur einige Tropfen Dosenmilch ein und keine 1000 liter  ) , aber wenn Du in so großen Mengen Wasser einfüllst und Fischbesatz schon drin ist befürchte ich wir haben in einigen Wochen ein anderes Problem. Guck mal hier im Forum unter dem Stichwort "Nitrit Peak", messe auf jeden Fall regelmäßig Nitritwerte. Im Zweifel helfen dann wenn der Nitritwert steigt nur großzuegige Teilwasserwechsel von z.B. 25-30 % .

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## fischpapa (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: HILFE Mein Teich verliert Wasser was nun!*

Hallo, 
habe gestern festgestellt das mein Druckfilter undicht ist ! Habe Ihn gestern sauber gemacht und alle Dichtungen getauscht!Kann es sein das der Wasserverlust auch durch den Filter kommen kann?Aber 1000l über nacht? bzw in 9 Stunden? 
Was meint Ihr oder habe ich doch ein Loch in meinem Tümpel?
Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter .

mfg Christian


----------



## Jürgen-V (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: HILFE Mein Teich verliert Wasser was nun!*

hi


> Kann es sein das der Wasserverlust auch durch den Filter kommen kann?Aber 1000l über nacht? bzw in 9 Stunden?



ja und noch viel mehr. 



> Was meint Ihr oder habe ich doch ein Loch in meinem Tümpel?
> Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter .



bleib 

das wäre doch ein zu blöder zufall.


----------



## AMR (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: HILFE Mein Teich verliert Wasser was nun!*

ja kann gut sein dass es daher kommt, aber auf dem foto sieht der teich irgendwie nicht nach 4500l aus ...bisde dir sicher dass du richtig gerechnet hast?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: HILFE Mein Teich verliert Wasser was nun!*

lass doch mal den durckfilter eine nacht aus und mess mal nach (mit nem vorher installierten plastelineal mit mm Angabe)

Kannst ja ne luftpumpe so lange in den teich tun oder nur die pumpe umwälzen lassen (also das schlauchende vorm druckfilter wieder in den teich führen)

bei meinem damaligen Druckfilter war der Plastik Einsatz der UVC gebrochen (da wo der Dichtungsring ist)

meine Erkentnis = Druckfilter = Schrott


----------



## fischpapa (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: HILFE Mein Teich verliert Wasser was nun!*

Hallo Alex,
Tiefe ist 1,30 m x 3 m länge und 1,60 m breite ! Denke das ich richtig gerechnet habe!Oder irre ich mich da !
Also was sooll ich jetzt mache ? Wieder etwas auffüllen und eine Stelle makieren oder was anderes ?
mfg


----------



## Christine (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: HILFE Mein Teich verliert Wasser was nun!*

Hallo Fischpapa,

halt Dich mal an Jürgens Vorschlag. Teste aus, ob der Druckfilter schuld war. Das solltest Du morgen wissen. Dann kannst Du immer noch den Dosenmilchtest machen.


----------



## fischpapa (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: HILFE Mein Teich verliert Wasser was nun!*

Hallo, der Druckfilter ist dicht da kommt nicht mal ein Tropfen Wasser raus .
Aber ich habe das gefühl als ob der Wasserstand immer weiter sinkt.Ich glaube mache noch mal etwas Wasser rein und makiere die Stelle vom Wasserspiegel!
mfg


----------



## andreas w. (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: HILFE Mein Teich verliert Wasser was nun!*

mahlzeit erstmal. was passiert denn, wenn du die filterpumpe mal komplett über nacht auslässt? 

markier dir irgendwie den wasserstand abends und am anderen morgen müsstest du sehen, ob wirklich eine grössere menge wasser fehlt.

probiers mal aus und dann kannste immernoch in panik geraten. mein teich hat auch nur 6,5m³ und die pumpen sind jede nacht aus. macht also nix.

bis dahin und ich drück die daumen.


----------



## Wuzzel (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: HILFE Mein Teich verliert Wasser was nun!*

Moin, 
dauerhaft ist es allerdings besser die Pumpen nachts durchlaufen zu lassen weil sonst wichtige Filterbakterien absterben könnten. 

Es muss aber doch irgendwo um den teich rum eine stelle auffallen, die inzwischen deutlich feuchter ist ? Zumindestens wenn man mal nen spatenstich in die Erde gräbt. Oder hast Du so viel geplanscht das alles feucht ist ? 

Wolf


----------



## andreas w. (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: HILFE Mein Teich verliert Wasser was nun!*

hi wolf, die aussage mit den filterbakterien ist absolut korrekt. mir ging es auch nur um eine einzige test-nacht. müsste reichen, um einen unnatürlichen verlust festzustellen und evtl zu orten. wie gesagt - eine nacht.

@fischpapa: sind die klebestellen, ende folie, glasscheibe wirklich dicht? solche stellen sind auch aufgrund verschiedener, miteinander verbundener materialien ein problemchen.

ich würde an deiner stelle nochmal alle verbindungsstellen (klingt blöd und umfangreich) überprüfen. schlauchanschlüsse, klebe- und verschraubte kanten, dann sollte sich zumindest rausstellen lassen, wo das wasser abgeht.
toi toi toi.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: HILFE Mein Teich verliert Wasser was nun!*

Hi,

also du hast dies schon alles geprüft ?

- Kein Kapilareffekt ? (auf durch Pflanzen die über die TF wachsen)
- kein Wasseraustritt an der Scheibe ?
- einen Bachlauf betreibst du auch nicht ?

Ich hatte auch mal einen Wasserverlust von 150 L pro Tag.

- hab als erstes die K-Sperre geprüft, ich hab da kleine kiesel mit Dreck gehabt und in einer Falte gabs nen kleine K-Effekt, habs beseitigt

- hab ebenfalls alle Pflanzen (ableger) beschnitten

- wind gabs auch sehr viel (spielt sicher auch ne Rolle)

= Wasserverlust nach diesen Aktionen bei ca 60 L am Tag.
---------------------------

Damals hatte ich noch keinen Reiherschutz, hab den Teich beobachtet und festgestellt das ganz viele Tauben bei mir baden kommen (morgens+abends am liebsten)

- deshalb hatte ich auch unterschiedliche (also Zeitabhängige) Wasserverluste

= Problemlösung = Angelsehne drumherum = keine Tauben mehr drinn = kein Wasserverlust mehr...

klingt unglaublich, ist aber anscheinend wahr ... die Stadttauben sind auch nicht kleine Ziertauben - kann mir schon vorstellen das da im Gefieder ordentlich was hängen bleibt... und dann noch das herum und herausgespritze von denen

- kannst ja einfach mal nen Netz drüber legen, geht am schnellsten


----------



## fischpapa (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: HILFE Mein Teich verliert Wasser was nun!*

Hallo, 
ich bins wieder habe heute versucht das Loch im Teich mit hilfe von Kondensmilch 4% zu finden ohne Erfolg! 
Was kann ich noch machen damit die Sucherrei ein Ende findet und ich mich an meinem Teich endlich freuen kann!
Bitte HILFE!!! 
Verzweiflung auf ganzer Linie! Ich weis nicht mehr weiter!
Gibt es noch mehr möglichkeiten das Loch auffindbar zu machen?

mfg Christian


----------



## Kama (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: HILFE Mein Teich verliert Wasser was nun!*

Hallo,


antworte doch erst mal auf die obigen Fragen! Stehen doch haufenweise mögliche "Löcher" da...

Was mich schon seit Beginn des Themas irritiert, steht da auch schon: Ist um den Teich gar nichts nass? Wenn wir unseren Terrassenhochteich auffüllen, sind IMMER kurz nach dem Überlaufen die Platten unten drunter großflächig um die Überlaufstelle nass, die ist ca 20cm hinter der Verkleidung...  


Lass doch den Teich wirklich mal ne Weile stehen, ohne Wasser aufzufüllen! Dann hast du zumindest mal die Höhe, auf der du suchen musst - und wenn's gefährlich niedrig für die Fische wird, kannst du die auch leicht übergangsweise rausfangen.


----------



## fischpapa (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: HILFE Mein Teich verliert Wasser was nun!*

Hallo,
alles wieder Ok! Das Loch wurde gestern abend gefunden! Das Loch 1-1,5 cm war in einer Falte direkt im knick neben der Scheibe, da die Falte im wasser lag verlor der Teich Wasser habe die Folie sauber gemach und siehe da die Sucherrei hat nun ein Ende!Habe die Dosenmilchaktion schon für ein reinfall gesehen aber es ist doch noch gut ausgegangen.
So jetzt kann ich auch mal zum Abschluss kommen.Werde den Teich nun ,wenn die Zeit erlaubt,fertig stellen.

Bis dann Christian


----------



## Kama (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: HILFE Mein Teich verliert Wasser was nun!*

Wie kommt ein so großes Loch in die Folie, muss ja schon beim Verlegen passiert sein?! :?

Hast dabei ständig mit 'nem Messer rumgefuchtelt oder spitze Gartengeräte rumliegen lassen? So eine Folie ist ja nicht gerade unstabil...


----------



## andreas w. (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: HILFE Mein Teich verliert Wasser was nun!*

na siehste, iss nochmal alles gut ausgegangen. nie zu früh die flinte ins korn werfen.


----------



## fischpapa (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: HILFE Mein Teich verliert Wasser was nun!*

Hi,
also wie das Loch da rein gekommen ist ist mir auch rätselhaft aber Gartengeräte liegen keine rum!Denke zu fest gedrückt.
Ja das war auch höchste Zeit hatte schon keine lust mehr zum suchen.Aber doch noch gefunden gott sei dank.
Mfg


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: HILFE Mein Teich verliert Wasser was nun!*

na siehste, hat doch noch geklappt  

Ende gut alles gut


----------



## Kiki (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: HILFE Mein Teich verliert Wasser was nun!*

Hi !
Ich habe das gleiche Problem, über nacht extremer Wasserverlust.:shock Es sind am Rand gemessen ca. 10-15cm.:shock 
Mein Teich hat 6 m2. Habe alle Anschlüsse kontrolliert, alles dicht, Filter auch.:? 
Aber ich habe einen Pflanzenfilter ( 2 x 0,8m und ca. 15cm tief ! ) 
Kann es denn durch diesen Pflanzenfilter, mit der geringen Wassertiefe, zu so einem hohen Wasserverlust kommt ?:crazy 
Ich werde morgen mal den Test mit der Dosenmilch machen. Kann man da auch eine undichte Stelle unter Wasser feststellen ?
Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: HILFE Mein Teich verliert Wasser was nun!*

Hallo Kiki,

eine kappilar wirkung ist auszuschließen ? hast du da mal geprüft ?


----------



## Kiki (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: HILFE Mein Teich verliert Wasser was nun!*

Moin !
Ja ist auszuschließen. Ich habe Steilwände, mit einem Abschlußprofil. Habe ich übrigens auch schon kontrolliert.
Heute morgen fehlen wieder ca 10cm.:?  Aber leider ist es am regnen, so daß ich nicht feststellen kann ob es irgendwo naß ist. Mist.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: HILFE Mein Teich verliert Wasser was nun!*

bei mir geht durch den momentan starken wind bei uns viel flöten, ist dein teich direktem wind ausgesetzt oder im windschatten ?


----------



## Kiki (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: HILFE Mein Teich verliert Wasser was nun!*

Hi !
Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen.  Es fehlen laut meiner Rechnung ca. 600 L ( 2x3mx10cm ) 
Da muß irgendwo was undicht sein, aber wo ?? :crazy Und wie finde ich diese Stelle ?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: HILFE Mein Teich verliert Wasser was nun!*

lies dir doch mal die ganzen hier genannten tipps durch und probier mal aus


----------



## Kiki (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: HILFE Mein Teich verliert Wasser was nun!*

Bin schon dabei ! Hoffe ich finde den Fehler !:beeten :beeten


----------

